# Anyone a us customs or should i say CBP officer



## skicop12 (Nov 17, 2004)

I am in the final stages to be a CBP officer. Can anyone tell me about the pay or how they like their job and about the Flec academy.


----------



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

The pay starts off at the GS 5/7 level (27000/34000) then every year you move up a grade until you hit GS 11(50000). I don't know how the new academy is for CBP Officer, but when I went through for Customs Inspector it was not difficult. Did you get an offer yet?


----------



## skicop12 (Nov 17, 2004)

They are telling me i am a stand by for Vermont. I have talked to some other CBP officers and they said i would be up there for atleast 3 years before i could transfer. They are saying I should hold out for Boston, but i took the test 2 years ago and i feel my window is closing. Where are you assigned MB? Any advise for me?


----------



## MB (Oct 21, 2004)

That info. is correct, it is usually 3 years until you can transfer. I've seen some go quicker, but don't know if they had any pull? The only problem with waiting is you may not get a call back. I know there are a lot of people in the pipeline and it is a chance you may not want to take. Did the Officers you talked with hold out for Boston? I would say at least hold out for the GS 7 pay. I started as a 5, but we had overtime back then. You cannot survive in some cities starting at that level!


----------

